# Type Of Pellets



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

I am trying to decide what pellets to get for my 4" ruby red spilo. Price isnt really a concern, I just want to pick the best pellets that will enhance his color the most. Is bio-gold+ the best? what other pellets are good?


----------



## sleepybuddah (Nov 6, 2010)

Ive always heard nls and second hikari cichlid gold


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Massivore


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

I just ordered bio gold+. Even though I said money wasnt an issue $12 for a 2.2oz bag is ridiculous. I found a 8.8 oz. bag for 11.99. Besides I compared the formula and bio gold+ has microorganisms that are suppose to be healthier. When it reaches 5 in. I will start buying massivore in large quantities.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I think there could be a lot more offered in the choices...

For example, I feed Hikari Gold (not BioGold).


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

What size pellets are you buying klink


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I feed all my piranhas hikari gold color enhancement chichlid floating pellets


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Hikari Gold,No place around me has the bio gold or id give that a try. But The seem to like the reg gold.


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

I ordered medium because my spilo is 4" and could definitely handle them. 2 of the small goldfish already disappeared. He is chasing the minnows away but not eating them. Biogold is suppose to be better for than gold. My lfs charge $23 for a bag but I only paid 11.99 on ebay which is cheaper then buying the normal hikari gold at my lfs. I ma going to give my spilo another few days to get comfortable and then try to feed the pellets.

What is a cheap tropical fish to keep with him that wont be bad for him to eat? I was thinking some kind of larger tetra.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

My lfs sells 2oz(mini pellets) bio gold for 7.99$, one bag last me 2 month with 7 rbp, and my fahaka.


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow I ordered the 8 oz. bag so that is going to last me quite a while. The main reason I want to get my spilo on pellets is so I can set up an auto feeder when I go on vacation


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I just picked up Omega One Shrimp Pellets and

Medium Cichlid Sticks, They seem to like them so far. I am trying as many diffrent foods as I can.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

When you guys feed the pellets... you dont JUST feed pellets correct??? the pellets are just to supplement nutrition in the meats??


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I Feed Frozen Brine shrimp, blood worms, beefhearts, krill and Frozen Super Carnivore. ( Omega One )
I Also Frred Freeze Dried Bloodworms, krill brine shrimp and tubfliex worms. ( Hikari and omega one I have them both )
I feed Hikari Gold,Omega One Medium Cichlid Sticks and Shrimp Pellets.
I feed wardelys Tropical Fish Flakes.
I also have Raw Fresh Shrimp and silversides.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

c_granger21 said:


> When you guys feed the pellets... you dont JUST feed pellets correct??? the pellets are just to supplement nutrition in the meats??


Yea I feed halibut/prawns... what ever free sea food I gotten from the market and feed pellets every 3ish or 4ish day.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

NLS FTW


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

My RRS just ate Bio Gold+ on the first attempt! They must have a string scent because he started going nuts for them like 5 sec after they were in the water. He even eats them with the light on.

For anyone trying to decide what pellets to buy there piranha get the bio gold!


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

well i just got hikari gold but havent fed them that yet im going to wait till tomorrow to feed them lets hope they like them.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

u dont have Omega one lol....that what i use


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

when i was at petco i forgot the names people in here used so i went with hikari i dont recall seeing any omega one but next time ill try to remember


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I think that NLS is the best pellet (and the price reflects that). My p's love it and color noticeably improved after starting to feed NLS pellets. I switched to a cheaper bulk food over winter to save $$ but I will be switching back to NLS when it is gone. Best on the shelf IMO.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I have been only using Hikari for my dry foods.


----------

